# Ho Chi Minh City (Saigon)



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

This, I suppose, will have to go


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Information poster about the Bitexco Financial Tower




HCMC People's Committee (City Hall)


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

The Airport is located virtually within the inner city area which means planes are zooming right over the city. This is about to change once the new airport will be built 40km away from the city




Ben Thanh market area


I was staying somewhere in one of those buildings


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Ben Thanh Market


Saigon is still far from being a highrise city. This is well shown by some scattered highrise residential developments which look a little odd in the lowrise urban landscape. It will be very exciting to watch this city grow upwards. Something that happened to Chinese cities over the past few decades


This is Saigon


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Continued with views from *Bitexco Financial Tower*


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Phu My Bridge


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

History timeline at Bitexco Tower observation deck


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Rex Hotel and its rooftop bar




At the lobby


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Continued with random locations and streets in Distric 1

Looking up to Bitexco Tower


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

In Hai Ba Trung there is a number of 'lady bars' which are called Billiards Bars


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

People's Committee


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Ben Thanh Market


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

The pedestrian pavement blocked by motorbikes




Nguyen An Ninh street


Night street food near Ben Thanh market


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Vietnam Dong. I had quite a few million 


Truong Dinh street


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Many hotels have cafes like this


----------



## littleboyvn (Jun 22, 2012)

hey ,I am a vietnamese people and I think you should take some pitures from Saigon ( bitexco ) Skydeck at night . Ho Chi Minh city at night are so amazing with so much life ) 
hope you have a great time here


----------



## littleboyvn (Jun 22, 2012)

hey ,I am a vietnamese people and I think you should take some pitures from Saigon ( bitexco ) Skydeck at night . Ho Chi Minh city at night is so amazing with so much life ) 
hope you have a great time here


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

^^
I was at Chill Bar (AB Tower rooftop bar) at night and the views are very good as well (you can see Bitexco Tower in a distance). I will post some pictures from there later.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Continued. Random views around District 1



Part of the street dedicated almost exclusively to motorbike/scooter shops. Given that this is by far the most popular means of transport in Saigon it is no surprise. The amount of scooters on the street is unimaginable. I just wonder how Vietnam is going to cope with increasing number of cars (at the present it is still very low even in Saigon)? At the moment the streets in Saigon are surprisingly easy and not congested. This is due to low number of cars compared to, say, Bangkok or Beijing. However it may take just a couple of years before the number of cars jumps up. I wonder if there is any safeguard policy preventing people from buying more cars? There better be some if Saigon wants to avoid endless traffic jams. Scooters are not such a bad idea anyway.


Lambretta scooter shop. I would guess Italian scooters are more expensive


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Saigon, unlike any other city in South East Asia (or China) that I had a chance to visit, seems to have preserved its original street layout and urbanization pattern,. I don't know if there are plans to tear it all down and build up with highrises but at the moment it feels very cozy and characteristic. A bit like some European cities (obviously not least thanks to the French presence in Vietnam a while ago). It is a very interesting trend, however. There are many modern and new _lowrise_ buildings like this one in the photo which create a modern image of the city. This is what makes Saigon somewhat different from other rapidly developing cities in Asia


I was drinking quite a bit of beer while in Saigon. Local brews are fairly good and on par with any popular International brands. Heineken is seemingly popular despite being much more expensive. I would guess it has a more 'hi end' image despite being no different from local beers in terms of quality and taste


I have been readong some horror stories aboout taxi scams in Saigon however it seems tohave been overblown and far from reality. I used taxis a number of times and it must be one of the best and most civilized taxi services I have used in any city (i used Vinasun and Mai Linh). The drivers were polite, presentable, wearing uniforms and seemingly doing their job very well)


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

More motorbikes





Park


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

The next batch of photos is from *War Remnants Museum* which is dedicated to the Vietnam-US war and is depicting the horror and war crimes of the war. There is a number of interesting displays including US Army and South Vietnamese gear including aircraft, armored vehicles and weapons


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

The famous Huey Helicopter extensively used during the war by the Americans


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Inside the museum building. The first floor is largely dedicated to propaganda posters of various countries in support of Vietnam against US aggression during the war


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

In Russian: Hands off Vietnam!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Methods used by the US during the war depicted in photographs


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

The museum, in my opinion, is a very interesting and a must-see place. Especially to Americans it may give a slightly different perspective than one they're used to hear at home.


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

hi,pasori,you still in saigon?why don't take a chance go to Vung Tau?  it's just 1-2 hours by hydrofoil


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

KoolKool said:


> hi,pasori,you still in saigon?why don't take a chance go to Vung Tau?  it's just 1-2 hours by hydrofoil


No KoolKool, I am back to London now. I only spent one week in Saigon. I've heard about Vung Tau but decided to spend more time in Saigon instead (I also had a half-day trip to Cu Chi tunnels). But perhaps at some point I will pay a visit to Vung Tau as well. There are many places I want to see in Vietnam and I am planning to be back many times.


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

KoolKool said:


> hi,pasori,you still in saigon?why don't take a chance go to Vung Tau?  it's just 1-2 hours by hydrofoil


I've been to Vung Tau 
Very interesting city actually. The setting is gorgeous too. I highly recommend spending a few days there for anyone who find themselves in south Vietnam. 

(Lots of Russians there too )


----------



## M.R.Victor (Sep 4, 2012)

Fascinating thread, this was truly an eye-opener for me. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow, amazing shots Pansori! Did you enjoy Vietnam well? How was the food? If you will return to Vietnam, you should go to the marvelous Ha Long Bay and the more than thousand-year-old capital of Hanoi.

Btw, could you post your pictures taken from the Chill Skybar (AB Tower) please? I know shots taken from the AB Tower are really awesome; they include a large part of the city centre.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you everyone 

@Denjiro
Of course I enjoyed Saigon. I will definitely go to Halong Bay and Hanoi next time. I've tried some food including Vietnamese street food. What surprised me, howver, was French baguettes with pate and butter. They were very very nice and I ate a lot of those (maybe 10 or so ). I didn't have a chance to try coffee and other bakery but next time I surely will. Saigon has lots of European style coffee shops which usually look very nice. I think the different influences (including European-French) on some aspects of daily living and eating make Saigon an exceptionally pleasant place.

I will certainly post my pictures from Ab Tower. However I don't have too many and they're not great quality because it didn't look like a good idea to mess around with my camera.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

ProdayuSlona said:


> (Lots of Russians there too )


Have you been to Pattaya in Thailand? I think there are more Russians there than non-Russians 
I think China and SE Asian countries are quite easily accessible for those living in Eastern Russia. I spoke to a couple of ladies from Vladivostok (they said my Russian was very very good ) who were travelling from Japan via China to Thailand and Vietnam. They said many Russians from Siberia (obviously ones who have some disposable cash) choose Japan, S.Korea, China or SE Asian countries for holidays than Europe or any other places. They said they had been to Moscow only once before. It probably gives a sense of how huge Russia really is in geographic terms.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Continued. Views from random areas in central Saigon







Pasteur Street


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

KFC (Pasteur st). It must be one of the best KFCs I've ever been to 




Euro 2012 championship was taking place at the time. It seemed like it generated quite a bit of interest in Saigon


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Park near the cathedral


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Cathedral


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Rex Hotel. Built in the early 60's with its first guests being US Army soldiers who arrived in 1961. Rofftop was later used as a place for press conferences by the US Army and the bar was a hangout spot for military officials and journalists. Today it's a 5* hotel, completely renovated with a lovely rooftop bar which is open to everyone


Rex Hotel rooftop bar. Drinks are not too expensive with beer starting at 80 000VND (about €3/$3.8) and cocktails a bit more expensive


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Night view from the Rex Rooftop Garden


The first floor is occupied by some luxury-brand shops


The nearby Poeple's Committee


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

There are lots of KFCs but no McD or Burger King


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Near Ben Thanh Market








AB Tower


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Park near Ben Thanh Market




Horrific insects watching for their next victim. Fortunately they didn't see me




Bitexco Tower


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Wonder if they changed it to iPhone5 






Police


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Bui Vien, the main backackers area of Saigon. Perhaps in a way comparable to Bangkok's Khao San Road, just less intense and crazy


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Bui Vien


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

That's right, excellent French baguettes can be bought right on the street. I had loads of them. One of the best ways of having a quick snack


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Let me translate some posters for ya









traffic safety is the happiness to every one.









Let's celebrate the 82nd anniversary of the Vietnam communist party.









Marxism-Leninism and Hochiminhism is the base and the guideline for the communist party









Following Hochiminh's morale and ideas, District 1 blah blah blah (serve the people)









Keep building, developing and protecting the Socialism Vietnam Fatherland.

Well I don't expect more from a commie state :lol: same old rubbish.


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

There're some fun facts about Saigon. ^_^

If ya call the government "Vietcong" in the North it is disgracefull but in Saigon, it's a nickname of the government. If ya don't call Hochiminh uncle Ho in Hanoi, they (the people) will insult ya. In Saigon, many people happily call him a ****er (including me). Vietcong was once used as an insult against North Vietnamese (not anymore) in Saigon. I was called a "****ing Vietcong" several times when I was a kid :lol:

The most widely used name of Saigon is "The City" The word HCMC is only used by official channels, Notherners and nationwide business. In central Vietnam, it is known as Saigon and in the south , "The City". The Chinese still call it Saigon (Saigon came from the word "embankment" in Cantonese)


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Lol thanks for that.


----------



## Joezeed (Sep 7, 2012)

Up date Robinson Hochi minh city page???


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

Saigon South.











by daihocsi


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

by dadihocsi


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Ho Chi Minh :cheers:


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

wow! the city is quite improving in terms of infrastructures.


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

DaveF12 said:


> wow! the city is quite improving in terms of infrastructures.


the city still doesn't have any metro line! scooters overwhelmed all places


----------

